
Ask HN: Version control solutions for 3D cad files - matt_the_bass
Hi all,
I currently keep 3D part models and assemblies in svn for version control. This kinda works but one big drawback is I can’t readily see diffs between versions of the files. I’m typically using solid works or .stp files.<p>Does anyone have any better solutions? I know GitHub can diff stl files. But those are not native to the 3D cad programs.
======
iciuvyuodpdood
Use a text based file format for diffs, or use a binary diff tool (vbindiff)

